# 1980 Diesel Dasher help with starter electrical!



## Bunaesmoore (Nov 5, 2011)

So I can't get power to turn over motor. When I turn ignition on, only battery light comes on. But no flashers, headlights, etc. set uo trickle charger and still same thing. Checked connections to positive terminal, swapped out glow plug relay. My car has a solenoid relay mounted on the inner lip of the firewall. When I arc a wire over thT relay, it will turn over but obviously won't start bc of the glow plugs. 

Any suggestions? Gonna replace that solenoid


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Bad ignition switch, perhaps? 
The headlights (or, more accurately, their switch) gets power _directly_ from the ign. switch (terminal X); starter relay directly (albeit thru the fusebox) from there, too. 

Pop the column cover off, see what does and does not have power at the ign. switch. 
Or, just get a new one. Plug it in, operate with screwdriver. Fixed? Then replace it. Still broke? Put it in the glovebox - it may come in handy one day.  

Do yourself a favor, though: don't go to your local auto parts for it. Get a _quality_ one - dealer, GAP, AutohausAZ, Potters (Parts4VWs) all carry 'good' switches.


----------

